# What Makes Breastfed Babies Poo Seedy?



## bmcneal

and if DS's poo isn't seedy, is that something to be concerned about? When we were in the hospital, and a few days after that, DS's poo was seedy, yellow, runny, everything they say a breastfed babe's poo should be, but lately, I've notice it's not seedy. I've heard that the "seedy" part is fat, so if DS's poo isn't seedy, does that mean he's not getting enough fat from nursing?


----------



## lanamommyphd07

nah--dd's poo was like whipped frosting. That sweet smelling yummy stuff. There's gotta be something wrong with me that I miss that new baby poo smell. I don't remember a thing about "seedy".


----------



## Ianthe

My DS1's poo was only seedy for a couple weeks.


----------



## paulamc

Mine is still seedy some of the time, some of the time not.


----------



## momo7

As long as any of my babies were xclusive bf-ing, with no slid food...their poo was always like that. What gets me is how sometimes one will go a day or two with no poo and then when they go...it's like they never stop...







seedy poop is ok...even if it's foamy too.


----------



## AutumnMama

Possibly. A friend of mine noticed that her DS didn't have the 'seeds' in his poop so she started eating more healthy fats; lots of avocados, coconut oil/milk etc.
She started seeing the normal seedy poops within a week.

I definitely have noticed the same thing with my DS as well.


----------



## Dark Aisling

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AutumnMama* 
Possibly. A friend of mine noticed that her DS didn't have the 'seeds' in his poop so she started eating more healthy fats; lots of avocados, coconut oil/milk etc.
She started seeing the normal seedy poops within a week.

Thank you for sharing that info! I am very concerned about my LO having nice seedy bms, and his are becoming less seedy again.


----------



## hae703

The fatty foods makes sense with mine. I've been eliminating foods trying to pinpoint why DS has green mucusy poops and I also notice that sometimes he has the seediness and other times he doesn't. I was concerned that when it isn't seedy maybe it's another indicator of a food sensitivity, but I noticed one time that after increasing dairy (which we are concerned about as a possible trigger) the seediness returned. Considering the fat in milk, ice cream, etc. that would completely make sense.


----------



## MountainMamaGC

The seediness is from fats. Not to say if your baby doesnt have seedy poo that they arent getting enough fat. My dd only had one seedy poo in her life. Every baby is different and some babies absorb more breastmilk than others. Hence some BF babies only poo once a week and others every feeding.


----------



## beatnikbean

Wow I never even thought of this. DD's poop hasn't been seedy in a long time.


----------

